# 2005 F-350 Transmission Failure



## Quality1 (Nov 7, 2005)

Anyone have any problems with the Ford transmissions? We have an 05 with 9,000 miles and the tranny has gone out 5 times. Ford refuses to put a new one in and continues to fix it. Just as a note we have all Ford trucks and have never had any problems. I'm asking specifically for the 05's.


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

Is it gas or diesel? I have an 05 diesel with 7.5k and no problems yet.


----------



## Dieselgeek (Dec 15, 2003)

Lemon law, make ford buy it back, and get a new truck. I have read many reports of Ford having tranny problems with the newer 05 trannies.


----------



## little pat (Feb 14, 2004)

Lemon Law requires the MFG to buy back a vehicle if it needed repairs to the same problem 3 times.


----------



## Quality1 (Nov 7, 2005)

It's a diesel and yes the lemon law should be in effect. However, that law is not as easily taken care of as some think. Our lawyer is working on it. It all stems from the recall that came out earlier this year for those transmissions. Thanks for the replies. We've had a great winter so far here in Michigan and this seems to ruin it every time we go out.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

true, its not like they just say "ok, we tried to fix it, lets take it back"

it almost always involves some litigation

maybe try calling Ford direct or taking it another dealer, its a work truck so try to convince them its costing you money.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

start back charging the dealership everytime it breaks. and they just fix it. 

back charge them the time its in the shop. back charge the each time it leaves ya stranded. im sure your lawyer can do the paper work on it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What exactly is breaking? Is it the same thing? Did you have the snap ring replaced? Did they replace the planetary retaining pins?

You are not giving enough information for anybody to give you proper advice. It could be the operator is beating on it and breaking it.

To answer your question, we have had both our '04 and '05 lose the tranny's, last year in January. The planetary's on both 'walked out', the '05 had 500 miles on it. We had O'Neills do a rebuild on it because the dealer just puts the same junk parts back into it, this was for the snap ring. The '04 had the planetary's start going out, had it fixed before we lost it, then the snap ring went and cracked the case. If I hadn't spent so much money on upgrading plows and central hydraulics on older trucks I would have had the same rebuild done on the '04. It made a huge difference. 

I have not heard of any TS's going out more than once for either of these problems after having been repaired properly, which includes installing the inline filter to keep all the crap from getting back into the tranny.


----------



## Quality1 (Nov 7, 2005)

As to the response of not enough info, To start of with it was a clip that went out. Part of the recall. Second time the reverse planatary went out. Third time the reverse planatary went out. Fourth time a hole was blown in the bottom of the pan from ? The fifth time was a Pressure control solenoid. None of it has been due to operator error. For I am the operator and owner, this plow truck has little to no hours on it this year. Each time it snows it breaks. We are currently billing Ford for down time and trying to get a new transmission for the truck. Neither is happening very fast. Matter of fact the truck is in the shop right now and should have it back tonight. Just in time for the next storm.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Thank you for the additional info. 

IMO, you need to find a new dealer yesterday. Or just screw the dealers and go to an aftermarket rebuilder and have them put decent parts in it. Not sure who you are dealing with as West Michigan covers a large area. They should have done both repairs the first time the snap ring went out. No excuse for the second set of planetary's. The fourth time sounds like the snap ring went again, this is what cracked the casing. All these are possible if they replaced the parts with non-updated parts, this did happen in the middle of last winter when Ford didn't have the updated parts in stock or enough built yet. But it shouldn't be happening at this time anymore. Pressure solenoids can go bad or get junk caught in them--from the cracked case, planetary's grenading, etc. 

As I stated, I have heard of zero problems with TS's after the updated planetary pins have been installed and the updated snap ring. We have 2 updated planetaries and one snap ring from the dealer and no problems. 

You should not be having these issues IMO. If you have a dealer like I did last winter, they couldn't have given a crap less what my problem was, they even had the balls to tell me that the snap ring letting go on the '04 was due to driver error and they would warranty it the first time but not the second--despite the multitude of other trucks in for the exact same problem. I managed to control my temper and not end up in jail. This is one of the 2 reasons that I have given up on dealers rebuilding my tranny's. They are for the most part idiots, put the same junk back in, and will not tighten up all the tolerances that will extend the life of the tranny. 

HTH

PS I'd be camping out in the dealership and *****ing loud and long to everyone that could hear if I were you. Last year I could 'understand' that this was a problem they didn't expect so they didn't have the parts on hand, but there is absolutely no excuse for this to be happening anymore.


----------



## FordPlow (Dec 8, 2005)

*Ford tranny*

I have 2000 F-150 with many tranny problems. Keep driving until its burned up and then they'll replace it. I have had 3 new ones put in so far. ALL WARRANTED!! The last time was last winter and then they either had to buy the truck back or we tried a bigger tranny. No problems since then..........so far.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

i agree on finding a better dealer. i went through hell with a local ford dealer here in plainwell, and now go to don seeyle in kalamazoo. they know alot more and actually realize that i need my truck to make $$.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Go to a dealer that deals with the 550's on a regular basis. Not all Ford dealers are qualified to work on the larger trucks and it makes a big difference.!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Quality, just so you are aware, we lost reverse on our '04 last night\this mornign whatever the heck time it is. The one with both the recalls performed. We brought it to O'Neills, I am going to have them build this tranny because of the amount of weight it hauls in the winter. 

Screw the crap Ford puts in them. Obviously they can't be depended on.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Quality1 , curious as to where you are at, I bought mine at that Plainwell store, but had it serviced here in Holland - still broke and still driving it.

Mine started at 14,000, seemed like it locked up when coming to a stop, then everything fine. Afterwards, anytime backing up any distance, it'd jump outa gear when going forward. Tow / Haul light would flash.

Holland fixed it by replacing all solinoids but it started again the next day. Been that way for the last month, they say they need it a week to tear it apart and "fix" it, although they don't know what the problem is. Total BS. 

Bought Ford all my life, for 20 years, traded in 2003 with 60,000 because I was worried about possible tranny issues, although never had any, to get this "Super" Duty F350 POS. If you think I'm keepin this thing past 36,000 you're crazy, and I'll be shopping across the street............


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Funny thing is, I have 3 TS's and they all act differently. Maybe if Ford stopped screwing around with the programming and kept it all the same, they could build parts that would be able to stand the abuse of plowing. When you keep changing the parameters that they are supposed to operate in, the parts are going to react differently. 

I still say they're idiots.


----------



## Minnesotaslim (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow, I have a recently purchased '99 F-250 that I am considering plowing with and I'm just surfing this forum. A couple questions: When you take your newer, under warrantee truck to an independent shop for what would be a warrantee repair, (O'Neill's?), does this just come straight out of your pocket? Or does Ford reimburse you?

Also, does my '99 PSD w/ the 4R 100 auto trans have known issues? Is it crap, or a tough one? Any necessary upgrades? I have surfed the PSD boards briefly and seen TQ upgrades mentioned, but not sure if they relate to towing, street/off-road performance, or bottom line do they apply to plowing, which is a different stress on the machinery. Am I correct in assuming that plowing is pretty extreme wear? TIA for any responses. :waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ford is going to supply the parts that broke. This includes the cracked case, overhaul kit, snap ring (which won't be used) and torque converter. Not sure about the planetaries yet, but I am going to update them even if Ford won't pay. I'm picking up the labor and shift kit and decent snap ring. The dealer will not install these last parts, so they don't get any of the work.

The 4R100 IMO is a decent transmission and can be made even better. We have 2, the first one made it to 78K last year before it went out. This truck had been plowed with since new, towed trailers in OD on a regular basis and generally worked fairly hard. This is the longest we've ever made it with a transmission, Ford, Dodge or GM. Our other had the TC replaced because we thought it crapped out, turned out to be the CPS. THat was a weird one, because it was acting like the TC was staying locked up when coming to a stop and the O\D light was flashing. Other than that, no problems with the tranny on that one. BTW, it had about 50K on it and obviously wasn't the problem.

If you want a bulletproof 4R100, do a search for Brian's Transmission Shop. I've only heard good things about his work.

In the meantime, have a decent tranny shop do a flush and filter change, don't let them tell you that the filter doesn't need to be changed, that's like changing your engine oil and not the filter. Should be good to go.


----------



## Minnesotaslim (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Quality1 (Nov 7, 2005)

Just a little update. We are located in Muskegon. Sorry to hear about more tranny problems for you guys. As for our situation, The 05 has been fixed for the 4th and final time. If it breaks, which it already is shifting funny, we are under the Lemon Law. Which contrary to what some have said and think is 4 times not 3 and they must have the 4th time to fix it as well. So it really is 5 breaks. Let me just say I have learned more about this law and the Ford Company then I care to have known. As if that was not bad enough, we as owners are responsible for all cost associated with the new replacement truck. IE. Vehicle lettering, plow mounts front and back, lighting , etc. Not only are we taking it in the a** with the down time, we also are paying twice for things to reinstalled on the 2006 replacement truck. Funny thing is I have had Ford vehicles all my life. I even have trained my 3 year old son to make fun of chevys and dodges but now after this I have some severe second thoughts on not only the vehicles but the company in general.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Q-1 don't kid yourself thinking that GM or Dodge has a better trans. They are all having trans issues. Its what you get for putting a light duty trans behind a medium duty engine.


----------



## Quality1 (Nov 7, 2005)

I know what you are saying about the other 2 companies but the grass looks much greener at times like these.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Yeah I know, I have done it a few times myself. And what happens when you jump the proverbial fence to see if the grass really is greener on the other side.............


----------



## js32ryder (Nov 15, 2005)

I Have A 2005 F-350 With A V-10 With 9000 Miles And I Have Done Alot Of Towing And Plowing With It And Knock On Wood No Problems.


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

the only good trans gm has is the allison and they dont even make it!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

fordboy said:


> the only good trans gm has is the allison and they dont even make it!


I think your mistaken, GM has made a lot of good Transmissions.

Who cares, they don't make my Duramax ether.. So let's see.. who make the ford diesel engine? Funny it not Ford, International does.
Who make the Torqueshift 5 speed Transmission? Ford does..The torqshift transmission is actually a 6 speed transmission, but it only uses five gear engagements. sound familiar. hmm. sound like a patten infringement on the Allison! lol

Any way I hope you get your truck straited out soon. It must be aggravating.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yaz said:


> I think your mistaken, GM has made a lot of good Transmissions.
> 
> 
> > I think what he was trying to say is that the Allison is the best tranny on the market for work trucks in this size. I wholeheartedly agree. If Ford and Dodge had their acts together, they would go to a tranny builder and have them make one instead of trying to engineer their own.
> ...


----------



## Strongmd (Nov 30, 2000)

I have an 05 350 purchased on 11/15/04. The first snowstorm was 11/26/04 and that was the first transmission failure, with 3 more to follow. I'm not a wrench and don't remember everything, but it was a snap ring and the planetary issue too. My case cracked on two of the occasions. I leaked tranny fluid on 6 brick paver driveways as well. I did some homework on the lemon law and it's much easier said then done, especially if you're a business. You have to notify them in writing prior to the third event and they will follow the letter of the law, making it very difficult. My truck would be fixed, and promptly fail during the following snow event. I presented ford with a "plow truck rental bill"  because I needed a backup for every storm. To my surprise, I received a $3,000 check for my troubles. $600 because I essentially lost use of my truck for almost a month and $2,400 for the "rental". I never followed up on trying to get money out of them for cleaning the paver driveways, but it ended up being relatively easy. We tried a bunch of things, but in the end, Simple Green! did the trick. 

So, now I'm on my 5th tranny, and still not happy. This one has lasted longer than all the rest, but I still hate it. There is a delay getting into reverse, and 60% of the time, it goes from delay into a shudder before finally engaging. This is exactly what was happening during all of the other failures, only this time, it's not failing. I have two other 2005's, a 550 and another 350. I just learned that the 550 has a serious delay as well, but no shuddering. It can literally take 2 full seconds to go. After shifting into reverse, it is completely non-responsive. You can put the pedal to the floor and it does nothing for 2-3 seconds. I think the delay is insane but ford keeps saying "new electronic tranny blah, blah blah". I don't think I should have to pay out of my pocket to get these to run right, but it's probably worth it to me. We're 99% residential and do a ton of shifting. These delays add up and are infuriating. Another issue is that when the tranny finally engages, you'll often break traction, costing more time. 

Like I said, I'm no wrench and have zero understanding of transmissions, but any advice would be appreciated. 

Re: the $ I got, I stayed on the regional sales rep, but I also sent an email to the ceo of ford and got a call from the executive office. I forget the email address now, but that may have been helpful. I told him I have a growing fleet of 8 trucks which can be completely turned over in a few years to manufacturer that wants to take care of me.


----------



## Quality1 (Nov 7, 2005)

StrongMd- I feel your pain. Things are still messed up here as well. However, your lemon law must be different then ours. In Michigan you would have had a new truck after the fourth break. The hesitation is a result of a pca solenoid. This happened to our truck as well. It was the most annoying thing while plowing to put it in gear and sit in place until it kicked in. Drop me a note I may be able to help you.


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

Ford voided my tranny warranty because I haul dirt with my dump truck F550.


----------

